# How to send documents to L'Assurance Maladie?



## Thelotuslover

G'dday everyone

Tried to dig into existing forums to come up with the response but couldn't find any. Currently in arrêt de travail and a chômeuse, I need to send my payslips and a sworn letter to my local L'Assurance Maladie, wondering is sending via La Poste or leaving the envelope in their letter box (which we usually do) are the only ways out? I have been looking for a field/option to send them digitally in my Ameli account, but have failed to find any. Please advice 

Bon weekend en avance


----------



## Sneetch

Thelotuslover said:


> G'dday everyone
> 
> I need to send my payslips and a sworn letter to my local L'Assurance Maladie, wondering is sending via La Poste or leaving the envelope in their letter box (which we usually do) are the only ways out? I have been looking for a field/option to send them digitally in my Ameli account, but have failed to find any. Please advice
> 
> Bon weekend en avance



I am in the process of applying for my carte vitale had some questions about the documents, e.g., do I need to translate my birth certificate, etc. In searching the ameli website I found the page that gives a number you can call and get advice in english :








English pages


You are of British nationality, EU citizen or a foreigner and you live in France. Depending upon your situation, you will find below different formulas to follow in order to obtain reimbursement of your medical expenses.




www.ameli.fr






I had to wait on hold for about 20 min, but after that I was very pleased with the help I received, they even made an appointment for me to come to the office to drop off my documentation, although I could have mailed it in if I had wanted to do that.


----------



## Thelotuslover

Sneetch said:


> I am in the process of applying for my carte vitale had some questions about the documents, e.g., do I need to translate my birth certificate, etc. In searching the ameli website I found the page that gives a number you can call and get advice in english :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English pages
> 
> 
> You are of British nationality, EU citizen or a foreigner and you live in France. Depending upon your situation, you will find below different formulas to follow in order to obtain reimbursement of your medical expenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ameli.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to wait on hold for about 20 min, but after that I was very pleased with the help I received, they even made an appointment for me to come to the office to drop off my documentation, although I could have mailed it in if I had wanted to do that.


It is not a matter of nationality here, all I 'm asking is can I send them via email through my Ameli account ? A physical RDV would be unnecessary in my case since we usually drop our documents inside our local centre's mailbox without any prior appointments.


----------



## Bevdeforges

At the moment, I don't think you can simply upload documents to the CPAM using Ameli - unless you try using their message system (click on "voir touts les démarches" to find the message system once you're into your Ameli account). But I'm not sure they'll let you upload "sensitive" documents just yet.

Have seen that they are setting up a document "wallet" where you can store test results and other medical records. (There was an initial program that kind of flopped but they seem to have learned something from the initial effort.) But I don't think that is going to wind up being used for transmitting registration documents to CPAM - at least not at this point. 

I've always mailed that sort of thing to the local CPAM office directly and had no problems.


----------



## Thelotuslover

Bevdeforges said:


> At the moment, I don't think you can simply upload documents to the CPAM using Ameli - unless you try using their message system (click on "voir touts les démarches" to find the message system once you're into your Ameli account). But I'm not sure they'll let you upload "sensitive" documents just yet.
> 
> Have seen that they are setting up a document "wallet" where you can store test results and other medical records. (There was an initial program that kind of flopped but they seem to have learned something from the initial effort.) But I don't think that is going to wind up being used for transmitting registration documents to CPAM - at least not at this point.
> 
> I've always mailed that sort of thing to the local CPAM office directly and had no problems.


Thanks for your detailed response Bev, I have just logged in and had a look into "voir touts les démarches" but nah, you are absolutely right. I am going to physically drop them into their letter box like we usually do here. Bon weekend a vous et merci bien


----------

